# Here are Spring Vacation dates for 2009



## Dave M (Mar 14, 2008)

Here is an updated version – for *2009* - of a school spring vacation schedule that I have posted on TUG at about this time of year each of the past seven years. The schedule is useful in determining what weeks will likely be very busy at various resorts but should not be relied on for your own school district plans, since schedules often vary among school districts within a state.

Where multiple weeks are listed and separated by “*or*”, each such week is vacation in at least one school district. Easter falls on April 12.  The weeks immediately before and after Easter are popular vacation weeks. Also popular are the last two weeks of March and (in New England) the third week of April.

The schedule lists 2009 spring vacation periods for every state and DC, except for Rhode Island and West Virginia, for which I could not yet locate 2008-2009 approved calendars. 

*Please note that the dates are representative only, are for traditional tracks, not year-round school calendars, and do not include colleges or private schools. Many states have varying vacation dates in different school districts. Only sample dates for each state are reflected here.*

AL – 3/16-20	
AK – 3/9-13
AZ – 3/9-13
AR – 3/23-27
CA – 4/6-10 or 4/10-17
CO – 3/23-27 or 4/13-17
CT – 3/23-27 or 4/8-17
DE – 4/10-19
DC – 3/23-27
FL – 4/6-10
GA – 4/6-10
HI – 3/23-4/3 (two weeks per state law)
ID – 3/23-27 or 3/30-4/3
IL – 3/30-4/3 or 4/6-13
IN – 3/30-4/3
IA – 3/16-20
KS – 3/16-20
KY – 3/30-4/3 or 4/6-10
LA – 4/13-17
ME – 4/20-24
MD – 4/6-13 
MA – 4/20-24
MI – 4/6-13	
MN – 4/6-10
MS – 3/16-20 or 4/10-17
MO – 3/16-20 or 4/6-10
MT – 3/30-4/3 or 4/6-10
NE – 3/9-13 or 4/6-10
NV – 4/6-10 or 4/13-17
NH – 4/20-24
NJ – 4/6-10
NM – 3/23-27
NY – 4/9-17
NC – 4/13-17
ND – 4/9-13
OH – 3/23-27 or 4/6-10 or 4/8-13 or 4/2-8
OK – 3/16-20
OR – 3/23-27
PA – 4/6-10 or 4/9-13
RI – not yet available
SC – 4/6-10
SD – 4/10-13
TN – 3/16-20 or 3/23-27
TX – 3/16-20
UT – 4/13-17
VT – 4/20-24
VA – 4/6-10
WA – 3/30-4/3 or 4/6-10
WV – not yet available
WI – 4/6-10 or 4/10-17
WY – 3/16-20 or 3/23-27 or 4/9-13


----------



## SusanMu (Mar 22, 2008)

NH is the week after MA. For both February and April break.


----------



## Dave M (Mar 23, 2008)

Please read the details of my post that state the list is not exhaustive. However, I believe as I qualified it, the list is accurate:





> *Many states have varying vacation dates in different school districts. Only sample dates for each state are reflected here.*


In New Hampshire, for example, not all schools have spring vacation the week after MA schools. Littleton and Rochester are examples of school districts that have spring vacation in 2009 in the third week of April (4/20-24), the same week as Massachusetts. 

I did not list any dates unless I could find at least two school districts with specific vacation dates. And, as stated, I did not try to list every school vacation period. I don't have enough time to do that much research!


----------



## Cathyb (Mar 23, 2008)

Thank you DaveM.  Lots of hard work on your part and very helpful


----------



## wcfr1 (Apr 8, 2008)

Dave- As you have said, many counties and districts make their own schedule. As a result how do you determine the week for a state? Do you take an average of every county or just review a few of the bigger counties etc?

For example for my home state of Florida you list April 6-10. While I think Hillsborough County has that week scheduled most of the surrounding counties have the week before scheduled.

It appears to be a lot of work and I am sure many appreciate yor work.

Lou


----------



## Dave M (Apr 8, 2008)

Although the majority of states have the same spring vacation throughout the state, a significant number (including Florida) have two or more different vacation periods. That's why I posted as I did in responding to Susan. My response to you would be the same: 





> Many states have varying vacation dates in different school districts. Only sample dates for each state are reflected here.


As I stated in the OP, I had no intent to list all vacation weeks in every state. Rather the intent was to provide a guide that would give timeshare owners some sense as to which weeks would have more families vacationing than other weeks. 

In developing the list, I identified at least three separate school districts in each state that had published a calendar for 2008-2009 and listed vacation periods based on what I found. There is no question that I might well have listed more vacation periods had I attempted to locate 2008-2009 calendars for some higher number of school districts in each state.


----------



## bltfam (Jul 29, 2008)

You were accurate for Kansas!!!


----------



## Honeydew (Jul 29, 2008)

*Update for RI dates for spring break*



> *RI – not yet available*



I just checked our school district calendar and we are off from:

April 10 - 17th.

On a side note, I also noticed that "we" are off for more than 2 weeks at Christmas.  Our last day in school is Dec. 19th and we don't go back until Jan. 5th !


----------



## Twinkstarr (Jul 29, 2008)

I think you're pretty close for OH, the state decide to move testing to the week of 4/20. We have had it the last few years last week of April/first week of May.

 Guess Comrade Strickland's group doesn't realize Easter moves every year or as some of my conspiracy theory friends think it's a way to move Spring Break to a fixed week in March(being PC not having it around a religious holiday).

Our district had originally had SB for the week 4/13 but moved it to week of 4/6. Not a good idea to start testing the day the kids get back from break.


----------



## grest (Jul 29, 2008)

Marion County, FL:  March 30-April 3
Connie


----------



## falmouth3 (Jan 28, 2009)

I was wondering if anyone (Dave?) has started compiling the 2010 calendar for Spring break yet...

Sue


----------



## Twinkstarr (Feb 7, 2009)

falmouth3 said:


> I was wondering if anyone (Dave?) has started compiling the 2010 calendar for Spring break yet...
> 
> Sue



From past experiences, our 09-10 schedule will be made "official" at the March school board meeting. I know some districts keep it as a big secret, but I've called about now in the past and they have no problem giving me dates for Xmas and Easter breaks.


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 7, 2009)

Dave M is on an extended vacation, so I wouldn't expect anything for another month to 6 weeks, at the earliest.


----------



## dougp26364 (Feb 7, 2009)

Glad to read this as our trip to California does not coincide with their spring break weeks. It will also help to gauge when to request for Hawaii in 2010 as I'd just as soon avoid their spring break weeks as well.


----------

